# Michael's 50% off one item through Sep 27, 2008



## raider4251 (Oct 9, 2007)

Michaels ~ The Arts and Crafts Store

Certain exclusions apply, see coupon for details.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

Do they still sell fog solution there? I'm going to need some pretty soon.


----------



## crossblades400 (Aug 14, 2008)

nice, 50% off is pretty good =D


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

That's even better than the 40% off one I was going to post. Sweet!


----------

